# Forum Home Renovation Pergolas, Gazebos, Strombellas & Rotundas  Verandah Beam Span

## oneton18

Gday All, 
Got a quick question. For a verandah beam will a 240 X 45 Treated Pine MGP-10 span 4930mm between posts with rafters @ 900 centres for Clear Poly Roofing. 
Any answers or advice will be greatly appreciated. 
Cheers

----------


## phild01

More info might help like rafter span and wind speed.

----------


## oneton18

> More info might help like rafter span and wind speed.

  Hi Phil, 
Rafter spans will be 900 centres with a N1 wind classification. 
Thanks mate

----------


## phild01

> Hi Phil, 
> Rafter spans will be 900 centres with a N1 wind classification. 
> Thanks mate

  Yes you did mention the 900 centres, but what is the span?

----------


## oneton18

Sorry mate, 
The rafter spans are 2400mm. 
Cheers

----------


## phild01

For a low pitch polycarbonate roof and battens only a 245x45 verandah beam MGP10 should be okay with deflection around 7mm over 4930mm.

----------


## oneton18

> For a low pitch polycarbonate roof and battens only a 245x45 verandah beam MGP10 should be okay with deflection around 7mm over 4930mm.

  Thanks for the prompt Reply. 
I was going to beef the beam up to a 290x45. 
But as you were saying a 240x45 will be sufficient. 
Cheers

----------

